# Brandon, MB Canada - Normand 92” Inverted Snowblower



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Guys,
Selling this 92" inverted snow blower.

It's a 2008 Normand N92-280-INV

The chute rotation and tilt are hydraulically driven. It also has the rear scraper option. The rear hydraulic cylinders are just filled with oil enough to make them stiffen up to transfer more weight to the scraper blade when the unit sits on the ground. This is the best setup for good scraping.

The poly blocks self adjust to trap snow.

Both the rear scraper and main cutting edge have brand new stainless steel blades. $1200 touch.

This setup is the fastest way to clear residential driveways. The blade setup scrapes very well.

Price is $4500 Canadian. I can ship anywhere at the cost of the buyer. USA as well.


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

bump to top


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Price drop to $4000 cdn


----------

